# i wanna know



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

can a corn snake live in a 20gallon? how big do they get what kind of home do they need?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

A 20gal is sufficient for a while, but for life you'd need something bigger than 12" wide. At full adult sizes male Corns can reach a weight of about 2lbs and 5' in length. I have two males that are that size...one a little larger. Females stay a little smaller.


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

dracofish said:


> A 20gal is sufficient for a while, but for life you'd need something bigger than 12" wide. At full adult sizes male Corns can reach a weight of about 2lbs and 5' in length. I have two males that are that size...one a little larger. Females stay a little smaller.
> [snapback]1015910[/snapback]​


so if i got a girl baby corn snake she could live happy in a 20 for her life?. i might get a bigger tank but right now all i got to spare is a 20 cause my 72 has rents haha


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

dracofish said:


> A 20gal is sufficient for a while, but for life you'd need something bigger than 12" wide. At full adult sizes male Corns can reach a weight of about 2lbs and 5' in length. I have two males that are that size...one a little larger. Females stay a little smaller.
> [snapback]1015910[/snapback]​


so if i got a girl baby corn snake she could live happy in a 20 for her life?. i might get a bigger tank but right now all i got to spare is a 20 cause my 72 has rents haha


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Not for life. For over a year, yes. But for life you'll need something wider than 12". A large sweater box is a good size. I think they're about 18" wide and 20-24" long...I'd have to check for exact measurements.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We keep our guys in large plastic sweater boxes on a rack system. For substrate they have aspen chips or cypress mulch (cooked to kill any parasites...haven't had any problems yet). They are fed, cleaned, and misted once a week and are doing great. We currently have:

1.1 Blood reds
1.1 Reverse Okeetees
1.1 Snows (female is aztec pattern)
0.1 Albino Motley
1.0 Ghost
1.1 Normal (het for lavendar)
0.1 Sunglow
0.1 Candy Cane
1.0 Butter

We also have:

1.2.1 Ball Pythons (normals, though one male is het for high contrast albino)
0.0.1 Albino Burmese Python (het for Granite)
1.0 Western Hognose


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

dracofish said:


> We keep our guys in large plastic sweater boxes on a rack system. For substrate they have aspen chips or cypress mulch (cooked to kill any parasites...haven't had any problems yet). They are fed, cleaned, and misted once a week and are doing great. We currently have:
> 
> 1.1 Blood reds
> 1.1 Reverse Okeetees
> ...


and those are all snakes? can i get them at my pet store?


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

dracofish said:


> We keep our guys in large plastic sweater boxes on a rack system. For substrate they have aspen chips or cypress mulch (cooked to kill any parasites...haven't had any problems yet). They are fed, cleaned, and misted once a week and are doing great. We currently have:
> 
> 1.1 Blood reds
> 1.1 Reverse Okeetees
> ...


and those are all snakes? can i get them at my pet store?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Yes, they are all snakes. The top list are various color morphs of Corn Snakes. You may be able to get some at your local pet store, but I don't recommend buying reptiles at pet shops. It's tough to find a store that meets the proper requirements and houses their reptiles the correct way. Also, most are underfed and have a high chance of having parasites, mites in particular. If you want a quality animal I highly recommend going to a breeder. You'll pay less and get something much healthier too. Check out kingsnake.com in the classifieds section and you'll find what you're looking for.


----------

